# dropping out of school



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't think my grades are going to be too great this semester...I might end up with D's in 3 classes, but I'm hoping not.

Burnout, hello.

OP, I totally know what you're going through...I'm still not going to quit until I graduate though.

ugh.

*flops onto sofa; plays dead*


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> I don't think my grades are going to be too great this semester...I might end up with D's in 3 classes, but I'm hoping not.
> 
> Burnout, hello.
> 
> ...


Well, I was being a drama queen. Lol

Of those 3 classes I worried I'd failed, I got 2 A's and 1 B. 

So don't give up hope, anyone out there tempted to quit...


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Also consider places like Japan or wherever you can train the martial arts or perhaps just meditate at a buddhist den


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

There are Buddhist places in the United States, too.


----------



## snapdragons (Feb 1, 2011)

Those post reaffirms my thoughts about how people are often pushed to go to college when in reality they have NO IDEA what they want to do with their lives or study. That's why I encourage people to take post secondary enrollment for a year when they are in high school, and then work a year or two full-time after and volunteer in fields of interest. By the time they are 20 or so, they already have a year of college under their belt and have a strong direction of where they want to go. Studies indicate that older-starting college students tend to be more successful than those who start right after high school. College is definitely not for everyone, but unfortunately or ever increasing credential-obsessed society is requiring degrees from everyone.


----------



## Ethanol (Jul 31, 2010)

Ethanol said:


> If you want a simple life, I don't recommend college. Yes, you can make a living without going to college. I heard that garbage men in certain city make 3 figure salaries. Think ahead, don't just make decisions for the now. If you have no idea wtf you're doing now.... figure that shit out lol


I meant to say SIX (6) figures LOL Not 3 figure salaries. Sorry my mistake. I keep saying 3 when I mean 6 for some reason.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

walking tourist said:


> There are Buddhist places in the United States, too.


Its hard to trust anyone in the united states enough to just be like heres my money

O-O

The US is so greedy, i doubt there is a buddhist monastary you could go live at and just work for them to live there


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

I just want to say

SCREW LIVING FOR MONEY

those with faith will be blessed with abundance, just be honest and do the right thing, and ya be blessed with whatever ya need

either that, or worry about getting money, then worry about what to do with it, then get addicted to power, and just live a silly life


----------



## Drift (Oct 30, 2011)

My Mother was raised in a society that prides itself with academia. 
As a single parent, that is the one thing that she wants us to succeed in. In many ways I have disappointed her by studying, and failing, something that the reputation is one that will get the round of applause. I struggle to connect with the course.
I can't be arsed changing course and starting from year 1. I have reached a point in which I despise the educational system. I want to finish it so I can shove it aside, get out to work and earn some money. Whoever said that money doesn't buy you happiness is a person who must have never known what debt is or what it is like being chased by the bank every now and again. Money does buy you everything you need to get by on a daily basis... even the roof above your head is money.
The frustrating part is that after a few months out of education, I'm struggling to get a job so I'm forcing myself back to it. There is this empty feeling of knowing that you're missing something but can't quite figure it out because you focus on satisfying others by fulfilling their dreams. I'm not going to lie, I do think that there is something better out there for me but I just haven't been given the chance to find it. I'm now looking for scholarships to get back and help me financially.... just not sure if I'm going by it correctly


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

The United States is greedy. But there are Buddhist monasteries here run by Japanese Buddhist nuns. They really are not obsessed with money.



Souled In said:


> Its hard to trust anyone in the united states enough to just be like heres my money
> 
> O-O
> 
> The US is so greedy, i doubt there is a buddhist monastary you could go live at and just work for them to live there


----------



## Ethanol (Jul 31, 2010)

I just wanted to post up this video =] It has over 3 million views and I think it'll give all of us a better perspective about higher education vs. real world applicability.






PS: I go to a design school that is very similar to a trade school in their curriculum ~ so we focus more on real world applicability - which is something I feel a lot of schools no longer emphasize at all.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Neither of my parents went to university, the adivce my mum always gives me and my brother is that it's about who you know, your attitude, and getting work experience.

Talking to a couple of older American's (sisters) who were into volunteering overseas (on Workaway and WOOF) they said they tried to do a degree straight off, but it didn't suit them, they didn't know what they wanted to do, etc. Years later they feel they're now ready to choose a degree - are currently working on dissertations in areas they love and can contribute to. They said they think it's far better to grow up a bit, and earn enough money to be able to pay for college.


----------

